# Gas valve Test



## Hudson29016 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello I just wanna make sure  i'm checking the gas valve correctly I attached picture of my gas valve
 Where should I test it leaves to check the ohms? Also what should I be reading? This is a heat n glo 6000 FL TV


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 18, 2014)

Disconnect ALL the wires from the terminal block (red plastic assembly on the valve).
Set your multimeter to OHMS. Zero the multimeter by touching the positive & negative probes together.
The top terminal is labelled as TH. The middle terminal is labelled as TP.
Put your probe tips on these two terminals.
You should get a reading between 1.5 & 1.7 Ohms.
If you don't the valve is bad.


----------



## Hudson29016 (Nov 18, 2014)

The reading is 3.0. I'm really thinking that it may have a slight bloIt may be something blocking it. That is only allowing enough gas to light the pilot.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 19, 2014)

Remove the gas valve & take it to a hearth shop. A technician there will be able to verify your readings.
New gas valves aren't cheap, so I'd get a second opinion before buying a replacement.


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 20, 2014)

http://woodheatstoves.com/information-center-c-359.html#27

here's the troubleshooting info i uploaded at my last place of employment...


----------



## Hudson29016 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks guys I got it fixed. There was a blockage in the line leading from the fireplace to the tank. I fixed the air compressor was shut off valve to the line. And flushed it out. You should have seen all the dirt that was inside of the line. Took a little trouble shooting in frustration but finally got it done. Perseverance and lack of money is a great teacher.


----------



## Hudson29016 (Nov 20, 2014)




----------

